# Mickelson Trail



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey all,

Here I sit, drinking a beer and surfing MTBR (and other bike sites) on the eve of my seven year old son's and my first long distance tandem adventure. Tomorrow morning we are embarking on a 108+ mile, self-supported, camping tandem ride of the Mickelson Trail here in the Black Hills of South Dakota. 

The bags are packed, the tandem is primed and my son is fast asleep for the early morning wake-up call so we can hit the road for the short drive to the start in Deadwood, where my lovely wife will drop us off. We will hit the trail and for the next two to three days we'll ride through the beautiful Black Hills until we hit Edgemont, where we'll call for the shuttle home. 

I have two different trips planned, based around the abilities of a seven year old. We're either going to ride it in two days, camping in Hill City OR, ride it in three days, camping near Rochford and Custer each night. He's ridden those distances before, but never all at one shot and I want to make it enjoyable for him, thus the two different itineraries. 

I'll post pictures and/or video after we're done.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

What an awesome sounding ride. Have fun and be safe. I suspect this may top all the summer camp stories when he goes back to school.

PK


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, we're finished and it was quite an adventure for a seven year old! I would imagine that I did about 50-70% of his work too, but still he had the mental fortitude to complete over 110 miles in two days (over 10 hours in the saddle). I am really proud of him and the job he did.




Untitled from Christian Seeley on Vimeo.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Awesome trip! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yeti66 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow! That is totally cool. Great job you two.


----------

